

Startup looking for a student to help in the launch - kapilagarwal

Make $200 initially + additional $1000 and Stock Options for few days work.<p>We are a Startup with a big idea and a launch ready product.<p>1)&#x27;Only Students&#x27; required to help in the launch. Students from all colleges&#x2F;universities across US are welcome.
2) You will be required to do some work for few days &#x27;only&#x27; in your campus vicinity.
3) We guarantee to make your famous in your campus. Your friends will love you more. 
4) Full details available upon request.<p>Please reply at agarwal.k1000@gmail.com<p>DON&#x27;T MISS IT, YOU MAY STRUCK GOLD!.... STILL WAITING TO REPLY...THEN IT&#x27;S NOT FOR YOU, HAHA...
======
sudmishra
What are the full details?

~~~
kapilagarwal
Can you please give me your email id so that I can send full details there.

~~~
sudmishra
sudmishra01[at]gmail[dot]com

